

What Datebase System Do You Use? - mudge

Just curious what database system you use. MySQL? PostgreSQL? CouchDB? SQL Server? Who rolls their own?
======
aitoehigie
PostgreSQL. Sun's purchase of MySQL is making it suck, to me that is.

------
noodle
mysql, mostly because it is easy and i don't have any projects that run into
mysql's shortcomings or aren't DB agnostic. might eventually switch to
postgre.

